# white county



## williams (Oct 22, 2012)

What's going on in white county? What are you guys seeing?


----------



## Jighead (Nov 11, 2012)

I hunted Thursday morning, saw one 4 ptr . He came to some estrous I had put out. Didn't see anything else


----------



## jwheadhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm hunting this afternoon in white county let y'all know what goes on!


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 12, 2012)

my dad shot a doe opening weekend and then a 6pt the second weekend.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't seen a deer in white county in over 2 weeks


----------



## jwheadhunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Its time to be in the Woods the rut is here my dad had two,buck running a doe this morning he killed the 8.pt. I just seen 3 bucks running a doe on,115 west.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 23, 2012)

Hunted this morning in White.  Scrapes were clean and no chasing this morning.  Did see a small buck at 11 cruising.  Did I miss the chasing?


----------



## jwheadhunter (Nov 27, 2012)

Killed a big 6 pt running a doe this morning seen two bucks yesterday afternoon and a small buck this morning all 3 were cruising but the big one came,by running wide open this morning.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 3, 2012)

was looking at jobs this evening and deer were going crazy. saw a monster 140 in buck followed by a nice 100in deer. back and forth across the road running does. got a big 6 on cell phone video running does later. saw 5 bucks within 30 minutes or so. the monster looked to have 12 or 14in g2's. huge.


----------



## bowbrother (Dec 4, 2012)

Isn't that how it goes when you end your season in one day.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes it is. Just amazing to see. Wish i had a good camera. Honestly looked like watching tv in Illinois


----------



## jwheadhunter (Dec 9, 2012)

My wife seen a huge buck running a doe just before you get into Helen on Helen hwy she said she counted 12 points before it took off and she said it had more than that. She said it looked like the king of the Woods.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 20, 2012)

Took this one on 12/11. He came up a creek bottom cruising for does at 8:45 or so. Been sick and not been able to go since.... Maybe next week I will be better and get back out there for #2.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice one!  National Forest?


----------



## Paint Brush (Dec 20, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> Took this one on 12/11. He came up a creek bottom cruising for does at 8:45 or so. Been sick and not been able to go since.... Maybe next week I will be better and get back out there for #2.



  I have been waiting for you to put up a pic since I heard about you getting him.....Fine Deer


----------



## Duff (Dec 20, 2012)

Fine buck BJ!!! Congrats!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 20, 2012)

Chattooga River Hunter said:


> Nice one!  National Forest?



No private land



Paint Brush said:


> I have been waiting for you to put up a pic since I heard about you getting him.....Fine Deer






Duff said:


> Fine buck BJ!!! Congrats!



Thanks guys I have let a bunch of little ones walk over the years. It was/is finally nice to get a good'un. Here are a couple of more pics.


----------



## Parker (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats on the nice buck!  Bigger than anything I had a shot at this year!  Next year man.......next year...... HAHAHA!

Hope you get out for another one if your season is still going on.  We've had snow on the ground for 2 weeks here, and more to come on Monday (tomorrow).   

Bow season is still on here, and today is the last day of the youth rifle season.  We're headed out here in a little while to see if my youngest can drop another doe for the freezer.

Parker


----------



## MoblMec (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice buck there BJ I have seen a big one but no kills.
Tim Spry


----------

